# Carb'd SBC 350 in 2004 GTO



## kcscott11 (Apr 14, 2014)

I know the bashing is about to start. I know its not a normal, or the best swap in the world, id be giving up FI, HP, Emissions, Etc, but I found a 2004 GTO online for 1500 obo, it comes without motor and transmission, but is complete car other than that. Has clear title. I have a crank, block, and heads, that have already been machined, just waiting for me to put back together sitting in my garage, so thought it would be great to put it and my t56 tranny in it. My question is, is it possible, i mean would I have to change motor mounts and such and what else? I know it can be done, and im thinking it may not be all that hard, and considering i got the motor and tranny, it would save a lot cash on my end. Yea I wouldnt have the ls engine, but id have the cheapest nice 04 gto around! and it would in fact be a new engine in it.. please if you are just going to bash, move on, i already google searched, but was unable to find any clear info, didnt seem to be a much traveled area.... thanks in advance.
K.C.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm guessing that you don't have to deal with any emissions where you are at or this will be a track only car.


I say for what you have in the car, why not? Hell, if you had a Ford engine you could do that too....fwiw....anyway....be safe and have fun. I'd like to see some pics of this throwback when you get the chance....


----------



## kcscott11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, it will be street and drag, emission is not an issue here in my area, pretty much as long as your tires are good, and you have no cracked lenses on your lights, you get a sticker! Its a beautiful car. Anychance the stock motor mounts will work with a 96ish 1 pieace rear main seal engine? I know Ill have to get a fuel pressure regulator, or a aftermarket fuel pump that only puts out about 8psi. I may have to relocate some fuel lines etc. Im sure that its going to take some creativity to get the factory gauges working, and even then, ill probably have 10 dummy lights illuminating. Any tips, has anyone seen any info about such a swap? I cant find where it has ever been done! It seems like it should be pretty straight forward though.... I may just rebuild the gauge cluster, to accept the old school gauges, and do away with the computer altogether. I also considered, seeings that my block is the same as the vortecs, infact i believe my rebuilt heads are vortec heads, I may use the computer and top end from a vortec engine, and have it dynotuned once I get my aftermarket cam (500 and something lift intake and exhaust, also flat top pistons, and etc.) just looking to get around 400 - 500 hp out of it, with a 6 speed and 373-411 rearend gear. Some headers, and free flowing exhaust, should sound like old school american muscle in a modern muscle car. Might be interesting. Here is the car im planning to use..... what do you guys think, eventually I may even add a blower, or twin turbo, although I know super charger is the way to go...


----------



## kcscott11 (Apr 14, 2014)

also, by the time I put the t56 tranny and the sbc 350 in, would I able too use the stock drive shaft, or will I be having a driveshaft fabricated at a machine shop?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just saw a car on LS1GTO that had a carbed SBC


----------

